# Help! Found a Baby Pigeon - Limp Leg



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Hi there! About two days ago I found a baby pigeon on a really busy street, and couldn't leave him there. I'm almost positive he fell from a billboard, because he was directly under one, and where he was, there were about four other babies that had died. 

When I brought him home, his breathing was heavy. I cleaned out an old bird cage, and put paper towels in the bottom, and put him inside so he could relax, and calm down. Before I did this, I inspected him, and noticed that one of his feet was completely limp. He can not move that foot at all. I also noticed that his crop appeared to be somewhat big, so I'm assuming he must have been fed before he fell. He also had a small wound near his tail. It is pretty much healed now.

I've been feeding him Kaytee Exact with a plastic syringe that has a special attachment that he seems to like, as it sort-of simulates a momma bird's beak. The first day he didn't really want to eat at all, but now he's chirping and pecking at it for more every time I feed him.

Today I turned him over to get a look at his underside, and noticed that the bone that goes up his belly is VERY prominent. I've looked through this website and see that it may be because he is malnourished, and I'm hoping that because I'm feeding him it will soon go away. I also put a hot water bottle underneath the paper towels to help him digest his food, and hope this will help him get better.

One other thing- When I first got him, he couldn't stand at all because of the limp leg, but now he is getting a bit better at standing, and he flaps his wings as well. What should I do about his hurt leg?

Sorry for this post being messy- I needed to get everything out that I could remember at one time, so I wouldn't forget anything.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Also, here is a picture of the little guy.
Sorry it's so large.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

awww he is gorgeous! I'm happy that you rescued him, I recently rescued a young pigeon. I don't know much info that I could help you with but hopefully someone else will reply or just look through the forum  Good Luck!!


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

msmely said:


> awww he is gorgeous! I'm happy that you rescued him, I recently rescued a young pigeon. I don't know much info that I could help you with but hopefully someone else will reply or just look through the forum  Good Luck!!


Thank you!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if he's getting better at standing on his hurt leg then it just about can't be broken. Go ahead and take a picture of him standing and we'll take a look.

Pidgey


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice save ! 

Important: do you have any antibiotics on hand (either pet-grade or human-grade) ?

Cipro, Baytril Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Ceclor, Cephalexin, Augmentin...anything like that ?

Hopefully it is nothing more serious than a stress fracture...it may even just be some soft-tissue damage. I agree w/Pdgey, if she/he can actually put some weight on it, this is a good sign.

The antibiotic would be to assure that no infection takes hold, either because of the injury or due to malnourishment.

Keep it up, keep checking back, too !


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

I don't have any antibiotics that I know of... I could ask my dad if we do.

He (or she) doesn't really seem to notice that there is even a foot there... It just kinda dangles underneath him. He can hold himself up with the other foot now, though.

This picture shows the limp leg, sorry for the quality, its taken on my cell phone.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

He looks really cute!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmmmmmm...okay. Your previous post was unclear...we were under the impression he/she was bearing weight on the bad foot.

This isn't a good situation, then. You are in Vegas...we have a member in Vegas who is very familiar with leg injuries. I have e-mailed him so hopefully he can help out. He also has medications.

This baby is not going to get 'better', even if you give good supportive care and food. That leg needs attention.

I will contact Phil now and hopefully he can assist in the next day....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Haleh,


If you wanted to, and could get him to me, I would be glad to take over from here, and, attend to his Leg and whatever else he needs, on through to socialization unto his kin, and, release.


I am Downtown.

I will PM you my contact info.

I have to leave for some Work now, and I will be back later to-day sometime.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Mmmmmmm...okay. Your previous post was unclear...we were under the impression he/she was bearing weight on the bad foot.
> 
> This isn't a good situation, then. You are in Vegas...we have a member in Vegas who is very familiar with leg injuries. I have e-mailed him so hopefully he can help out. He also has medications.
> 
> ...


 That would be MUCH appreciated! I really don't want to see this little guy go through anything more that he doesn't have to! If this person can help out, that would be great! I'm really glad I posted here, you guys have been really helpful.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If he goes to Phil, well, Phil is the Pigeon Whisperer, and the best place I could ever thinl of for this pigeon, or any bird that is lucky enough to get there.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone that helped!
Phil just came by and picked him up. I feel 100% better now! The little guy has a much better chance now.

THANKS!


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

And thank YOU, Phil, for coming to get the little guy. I can't stress enough how much I appreciate it!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, I just brought the little Sugar-Beet along with me to Work.

I had grabbed some small Seeds and he had a few light and very enthusiastic meals with 'Daddy-Hand-Beak' presiding...and, some guided drinking of tepid Water, where-upon, he seemed very contended and comfortable, alert, and, of what I call that 'Happy Eye' look.


I could could tell right off that Haleh had won him over and he had been happy and comfortable and felt accepted and safe under her care.


Very bright and intelligent Peeper, good weight, good Feathers coming in, and my initial exam appears to show a sprained Ankle or possibly a simple Green-Stick Fracture close above the Ankle, which is not seperated but does have some swelling.

Some signs of Canker, so, we swung back to the Ranch here and he got a 1/4 Tab of 'Spartrix' on our way to Work.


We are home now, and he is resting comfortably.


I think he has some internal bruising from the Fall, and, this ought to resolve on it's own over the next few days.


My guess is, his Parents sensed the advent of illness, and, had stopped feeding him, where he then got more and more anxious and assertive in asking to be fed, and, this led to his making a mis-step in his exhuberance/demandings and falling from the Nest, or, if he and his possible sibling had been abandonded for their Parents sensing the oncoming illness, then, he may have even taken the tumble to the Ground, just in a desperate hope of it being better prospects somehow, than the erstwhile prospects of being abandoned in the Nest.

And, if the latter, then he gambled right..!


So, good chow, happy Feed-Times, some Medicines, rest, warmth, and, we shall see what shakes form here.


Good going Helah!

Well done..!


Anyway, we are just hanging out now, his having just had a good meal of small whole Seeds again, so his Crop is fairly full now and he is every inch a 'peeper' who does not believe one can ever be full enough, but, I know best, so...Lol...


So, we will hang out a little while, and be social, my Hand on top of him.






Phil
Lv


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Excellent...good job, Haleh...you definitely saved your lil' pal's life.

And thanks for stepping in, Phil....


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

That's great! Its good to hear I wasn't doing too bad, and I'm really glad he has someone so experienced to take care of him! I wish you two the best of luck!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

HI Haleh, 


He thinks you did really well, and, looks that way to me also!


He made seven poops since I have had him, so, you were keeping him fed alright!


So, we hung out a while in Hand warming 'Lap Nest' as I did a bunch of e-mail stuff, and, now he is sleeping, content, and in his little Peeper-House three feet from my keyboard, nesteld between some sofly rolled Cloths at his sides, so as to ease his Leg a little, in laying down.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

pdpbison said:


> HI Haleh,
> 
> 
> He thinks you did really well, and, looks that way to me also!
> ...


 Good! I must admit I was a tad worried about how skinny he looked; Though I'm not one for knowing what a baby SHOULD look like.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Seems a normal weight normal muscled 'Peeper' to me.

They continue to grow Muscles and to fill out that way as they grow, but, for his age and stage of development, seems to me all is normal and just fine, far as that goes. His Pigeon Parents had been feeding him well, and, his Feather development and nutritional needs were being met just fine.

Adults who have a lack of Muscle around the Keel, of course is another story.

Anyway, he is a beautiful little 'Peeper' and a brave Spirit...he understands and accepts the deferences shown him, and, he definitely appreciates you finding him and caring for him, and, now also, his new surrounds.

I can tell he feels a little ughy and sore from his Fall, and, this is not unusual when one has fallen like that.

Keep an Eye peeled for a possible Sibling...who may have preceded this one's tumble, or, who's tumble is still pending.

Usually there are two Babys to a Nest...and, if one is developing Canker, usually they both will...but not necessarily on the same time line.

And, the Parents are very sensitive to this, and, will stop feeding a Baby whom they sense is harboring a developing illness, long before we can see any symptoms...where, the Babys then get anxious and frantic about wanting to be fed, and about the Parents not feeding them, the Baby or Babys plural can and will leave the Nest on their own intentionally or by accident of frantic-maneuver, and set out as best they can on their own, in whatever their ideas are about the prospects...that is, if the fall does not kill them, or, does not injure them to where they can no walk or 'March'.

This one of course injured his Leg and got some general global bruising inside and out, so, he was not going to be going anywhere on his own after that.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Ah, alright, that's good to know that he looked like a normal baby.

Also- There seemed to be about four other babies that had fallen, but none of them were alive. 
Its an area I tend to see dead squabs, unfortunately. I think its because the wind can get to them so easy there, and as you know, Vegas can get extremely windy.

He was lucky I saw him, because he was very close to a busy street!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Used to be 'Home Lumber' up the street here from me, had these huge fairly high over hanging eves which were cantelevered out on wide flanged I-Beams.

Well, Pigeons would make Nests and try raising Babys in some nook or elbow of the sturtcture on the side of an I-Beam flange, and, of course, the Babys would fall or tumble out, usually at around eight or ten days old or so.

I used to check there all the time, hoping to find a live one, and, now and then I would, and, we would go from there...but most of the poor little 'Peepers' would not survive the fall onto the cement, or, would perish too soon and prior to whenever I was able to show up to check on things there.

Sometimes Pigeon Parents elect nesting sites which are not the best.

I wish the owners of such conditions modify the condition or access or have some design augmentation done for the Pigeons not to Nest there!

Ohhhhhhhhhhh golly...whatchagunnado...


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Exactly! Its terrible to see that these little guys have no chance because of the place the parent decided to nest. 
They are TOO adorable and sweet!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Haleh said:


> That's great! Its good to hear I wasn't doing too bad, and I'm really glad he has someone so experienced to take care of him! I wish you two the best of luck!


Had the leg not been dangling, I would not have contacted Phil, because I am bettin' you would have been able to care, heal, and raise your buddy yourself.

But multiple maladies are a hecka steep hill to climb for a first-timer.

BTW, Haleh...someone _has_ told you that now that you have rescued one, others will be crossing your path...right ?

It's only fair that you know this now.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Had the leg not been dangling, I would not have contacted Phil, because I am bettin' you would have been able to care, heal, and raise your buddy yourself.
> 
> But multiple maladies are a hecka steep hill to climb for a first-timer.
> 
> ...


 I'm really thankful that there was someone in the area that could take him and help him out! I just wish that it wasn't because he was hurt. 

And by all means, if I ever find another in need, I won't hesitate to stop and help it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...he is set up in a 'Peeper-Warm-Cave' - Him, on a cloth, on a Heating Pad, and, him covered by a cloth to hold the warmth in.

It cooled off here today, and tonight, so...I think this is best, and, he seems to like it also.

He is making his own warmth, but, not as much as he would be if he were feeling well, so, he is compromised for the time being, and, has been through a lot of stress, and, some injury on top of early stages of illness.

He slept solidly since my last missive, but, is now awake and looking bright.

This is a guarded prognisis - 

I know he has internal injuries, and, I have no way to determine what they are or their extent, other than to presume contusion and strain to however many internal Organs, and, likewise to however much of his exterior as was impacted by the fall to the Asphalt.

No signs of Blood in the poops, so that is good, but, poops are showing signs of on-going or present illness, both Canker and probably Bacterial, and, he is on some Meds, and, we shall see how things go or clear up with that.

His appetite, disposition and all round bearing are good, and, that of course is a good thing.


He is by no means out-of-the-Woods.


And, is not going to be for another week or ten days.



Love,

Phil
L v


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

I hope he gets better.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a lucky little guy! Good job, helah and Phil!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Haleh said:


> I hope he gets better.


Don't be stressed...he's in good hands and have faith he will be OK. Phil will keep us posted, I am sure !


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

His appetite was much less today, whatever my offerings of yummy Formula, small Seeds in 'Hand Beak' etc...so, just did a few light feedings of the Seed Pop sort, of small whole Seeds and fine Grit.

None the less, as of just a few minutes ago, finally some poop which shows some actual formed fecal matter, rather than a thick liquid. Urates are a dense yellow syrup...but, at least are distinguishable now from the fecal component, where, before, all was a sort or grainy brown soup combined togther where visual details were lacking.


His attitude and spirit are still very good, digestive system working, and, we shall see how things seem to-morrow.


Started him on Medistatin tonight in addition to the other Meds.


Might do a little Tube Feed before bed even, just to make up for the light chow times otherwise of today.


So...fingers crossed!


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Good luck! I'm really happy that you have him, and are taking care of him! 

I must admit, I miss the smell of that baby bird food already. haha


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Haleh,


Once you get used to living with these Birds, it is impossible to imagine Life feeling 'right' if one were not hearing/seeing them as part of one's every day ambiance.


Here is a little album from a few years ago which you might enjoy seeing ( which shows a few things about Formula ) -


http://good-times.webshots.com/album/547324376ZDjOCU?vhost=good-times



Little Peep-a-Bug ( really, Squeak-a-Bug is more like it, since he is really Squeaker age ) is definitely feeling better this morning.

Once he saw I was up and getting the Coffee Started, he was just all wiggles and 'Peeeep!'-ing, and even stood up on one Leg and was flapping for about five seconds.


Easily three times the energy and vividness and overall presence of vitality from previously.


I think the 'Medistatin' is helping, or that it is helping the part of the syndrome which was gaining on him there the worst...and or the other Meds are making progress, also, of course.


Morning poops look better yet from yesterdays, though still showing yellow color Urates.


The meds he is on are -

Metronidazole

Enroflaxyn

Divet

Medistatin.


When I see an overall syndrome such as he was showing, I call in pretty well ALL the 'Big Guns'!


Lol...


And, I better do that, too.


Well, I just wanted to dash off this little happy missive as I was still waking up...since once I am awake enough, he will get some breakfast, and, I have to trundle off a.s.a.p. to Work for a few hours.


He is at this moment, preening and making little sounds like-a-Duck as he does so...soft little 'Honking' murmurs.


Good to see...( and hear...)


Best wishes!


Phil
L v


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Thanks! That was pretty neat to look at. I didn't know it was easy to make your own formula for 'em, haha.

And I'm glad he's getting better 
He was making those little honking noises when I had him too... I thought they were so cute. I thought he was trying to choke out little coos, hahaha


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

And if another pigeon crosses your path Haleh, there is a wonderful veterinarian in Las Vegas that will treat feral pigeons free of charge. Our member, Louise has been taking rescues to him for several years now and can't speak highly enough of his kindness. Never once has he suggested to her euthanasia as an alternative to treatment.

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons. 
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

So, charis...if one understand you correctly then, what you are saying is that if Haleh ever finds another Pigeon or other Bird, that she should take it to the Vets you reference, and, not contact me or permit me to have any thing to do with it.


Is this correct?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

.....I wouldn't take it that way.

I think it's always good to have multiple resources near you...it's a luxury, actually....when you think about all of the places where people cannot find anybody who cares at all about/for our Pigeon friends....

Great news so far on Squeek-a-Bug...am sending my best vibes your way that improvement continues.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Little Peep-a-Bug is today every inch the appearence of a very happy energetic and assertive youngster.

Bright, all wiggles if I come near, sitting in the front of his Peeper-House looking outward to interact with the World ( instead of facing to the rear and staying to the back, as he had been the first couple days)...


Very hungry now and wishing to maintain a FULL Crop...likely craving Minerals and Vitamains to make up for recent expenses with also I am sure.


Starting to delicately peck Seeds with some success as I demonstrate with my pretend-pecking finger tip, at least in the rare, transient, approximately calm moments when they occur, during the longer feed time social occasions of me feeding him and or having him on my Lap on a Towel.

Canker is not abated yet, or the spent Leucocytes in his Urates are not anyway, but I think the other Bacterial and Yeast troubles are receeding nicely, this liberating him dramatically from his prior ughy-feeling body-load woes.


Swelling of the Ankle area on his left leg disappeared entirely last night, so, for the first time I was able to really examine it, and, I can now see that he had gotten a clean simple Broken Leg there, just above the Ankle, which had already knit by the time I had got him.

It had knit with the ends of the Bone overlapping about 1/8th inch, but pretty darn straight as for overal or long axis and other align, otherwise.

He moves the Leg just fine, but, Toes are weak still.

I tested the knit and it seemed strong, and, then went to my/our Vet ( Flamingo Pet Clinic ) to-day to seek Dr. Hauck's opinion on whether we ought to re-break the early knit, so as to be able to align the Bone ends properly.

Dr. Hauck felt that the knit was too far completed, the mend quite strong already, and, that trying to re-break it to set things properly now, would not occasion too much trauma and pain and stress or damage for it to be worth the gamble of gain.

Youngster is already standing in the Leg somewhat, and, so, we shall leave that be, with the appreciation that over time, the mend area will be reformed and redefined by his System to where it may well turn out quite good, even though having got off to a less than ideal start.


Leg showed no rubberyness or looseness on Monday when I first examined him, but the effected area was very swollen and dark, and I could not see or palpate to discover the underlieing condition untill last Night, when, amazingly, all swelling and discoloration was gone.

Peepers and Squeakers can heal broken Bones SO Fast, if he broke his Leg on say, last Friday or late Thursday, before Helah found him, it was already knit and rigid on Monday when I got him from her.


So...that's the up-date for to-day.

He is feeling Worlds better, is standing off and on and wanting to climb up my shirt and being very assertive for Feed Times, Honking and Squeaking and Flapping and trying to run around as they do at this age.




Love,


Phil
L v


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Awh! That's really good to hear! How awesome!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

All has gone well...and my how he has GROWN!!

Lol...



Still has a little dried dab of formula on the front of his Crop, from a week ago...I never thought about it, till seeing it in the picture!

Ohhhhh golly...anyway, a delightful and happy little 'Squeaker'.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

He looks really cute!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This represents a rare, carfeully elected Calm Squeaker moment.

Otherwse, if I just look at him hs is instantly all wiggles or all wiggles AND flapping and Squeaking! Such is the way of 'Squeakers'!


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he's gotten SO big!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Haleh said:


> Oh my goodness, he's gotten SO big!


Hehehe...well, his crop is FULL in that photo, also.

That is one *satiated-lookin'* youngster, right there !!!!

So, Phil...is he/she using the leg at all ?


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Hehehe...well, his crop is FULL in that photo, also.
> 
> That is one *satiated-lookin'* youngster, right there !!!!
> 
> So, Phil...is he/she using the leg at all ?


 I know his crop is full, but he looks much bigger than he did when I had him. His feathers look as though they've filled out much more.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, he has grown a lot in this last week!


And as of a few days ago, he is standing and walking on the Leg and usng it more and more.


Leg does stick out to the side a little, so, I expect he will have a little uniqueness there with that.

It was such a nice, clean non-perforating Break of the Bone, it is too bad we were not able to set it in time.

But, at this age, if the ends are together in any way at all, they can and well knit so fast, the little window of opprtunity for correctly setting the Bones, is small, and soon gone.

By last Monday, the Leg showed swelling, but no 'rubbery' lateral movement at all, it was rock solid, and, by the time the swelling receeded a few days later, and I could then see what was going on there, the ends, though parallel to eachother, had knit very firmly, and, our Vet, in examining it, felt it was too far healed to re-break it, to have a bette 'set''.

So, he will have a Legacy of sorts, of his 'Peeper'-Hood adventure, in the form of a slightly crooked, slightly shorter, and, slightly going out to the side, left Leg.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

He'll definitely be unique, then. 

And as someone said- I guess I'm going to notice more often if a baby bird is in need, now.
I just went into my front yard and found a baby grackle that must have blown into my yard- He can almost fly, though, so I'm thinking once the wind dies down I'll place him in a tree and let him be.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Keep an eye out for the parents, or maybe the nest in one of your trees.....


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

I looked for the nest- there were LOTS of other grackles out there, but they weren't coming down and trying to help him, they were just kinda yelling. I tried to put him up in the tree, and he stayed up there for a long time, but it got extremely windy and he fell back out.

There are lots of cats in my neighborhood, and I didn't want to take the chance of him getting got by one of them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Helah,


If you like, I could assume custody of him for a day or two, till the weather is easier, and, I would keep him fed and entertained and so on, and, then, we - dash - you could try the 'Tree' again.


Let me know?


Phil
Lv


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Helah,
> 
> 
> If you like, I could assume custody of him for a day or two, till the weather is easier, and, I would keep him fed and entertained and so on, and, then, we - dash - you could try the 'Tree' again.
> ...


That would be lovely. I'm almost positive he'll be flying in the next few days.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, young shreiking Bloody Murder and Beak Jabbing and Bristleing and so on Starling Hen has decided that maybe the temporary scene here is not so bad afterall.

But, I am confident she will be HAPPY to be back in the Tree, and, attended to by her Kin, a.s.a.p.


I believe she had not eaten to-day, other than what feeding we have done so far.

Two tiny syrupy Urate blobs, is about it so far.

Chow wise, after quite a few graduated and very gentle approaches, she is now willing to take dibs of foods from my finger tip, with her Beak.

So, she has eaten maybe a half a Teaspoon full, of, pre-soaked cut up Goji Berries, Canned Water Pack Sardine, and, some ripe Strawberry.

I am kind of thinking she might be sick, but, waiting for more poops/urates and or cues...she has had a stressful day, to be sure, maybe more than one day on the ground, so...some of this may be from that, and, just not having eaten or been fed hardly anything for at least a day, if not longer.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

She is quite loud, huhn? I had her in one of our spare rooms, and she kept going on and on yelling, haha.

Lets hope she isn't sick.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think she was dehydrated for sure...and, you can not give these kinds of Birds Water...it has to come from moisture contained in the foods.

Anyway, she got over the vocalizing protests stuff early on, and, did a few calls to her kin for a while, then quiet.

We just had another chow time, and, she took about eight or nine little bites of ripe Mango and Canned Sardine and is napping now with her Beak tucked under her Wing.

Just now we have the first actual real honest to gooness poop, so, I think her system is starting to move things along now, with having got some hydration going.

She seems very easy and accepting now, delicately taking the little Food bits from my finger tip, and, not worried now or upset with the new situation.


If poops continue to look 'good', and if she seems alright, then, we'll see on whether tomorrow, or, the next day anyway, for her to be set into maybe the tall Tree acorss the Street from you there, for a trial.

Her Parents and their trusted pals would certainly feed her better than anyone else could, but, I doubt they have fresh Mangos!!! OR canned Sardines! Lol...


30 Minutes later now, and looks like I forgot to hit "submit" - but, a nice looking 2nd poop of the evening...good to see...


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

That's great!

I think whenever you feel is best to put 'er back is best. I'm sooo thankful that you live close, so I don't have to worry about me mistreating them, not knowing how to take care of 'em.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Five poops so far as of 1:51 A.M...and they look good.

Otherwise, still sleeping with Beak under Wing...

She was tired...

I will let her sleep...and, see about keeping her stuffed to-morrow, and, see how her energy level and so on is then.

I think she got on to the ground somehow a couple days ago, and, went without being fed...which for them, also means, she got dehydrated as well as running on empty pretty much, and she is at a stage where she can not fly well enough to get back 'up' into a Tree or other, so, she was kind of stuck.

And, with Cats and Dogs around, and Cars and kids and whatever else, that is not so good, and, her parents likely were not comfortable to feed her on the ground there.

My guess...anyway...

No harm if she is gone a few days, and, then shows back up.

They are very intelligent Birds, and, she will be recognised and remembered and welcomed instantly upon her return.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Good- That was a concern of mine. I was wondering if they'd accept her back.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yeah...no worries there.


I just went to 7-11 to get some Pall Malls, and, low and behold, I find a Pigeon who I guess had been on the ground there by the pay 'phones for quite a while...about fifteen urate splotches, looks like Canker, so, getting him straightened away.

Quite the handsome fellow too, big wrinkley Wattles and all.

I am officially 'Slammed' now I think.

Or, close enough anyway!


Lol...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, little Starling Hen is all "Cheeeeep! Cheep! Cheeeeeep!" this morning, and, so we have ( she has, all I have had is Coffee and Pall Malls ) had a nice breakfast, and, now, fifteenminutes later, she is all "CHEEP! Cheep! CHEEP!" again, so...I am about to whoop up another round of chow.

She decided to accept the Hospitality, and, we have worked out the feeding method in which I offer small dabs of food on my finger tip, and, the takes them with the tip of her Beak, and, gets it pulled in to swallow.

Sometimes she will do a full 'Gape' and I put the little food dab right on in there toward the back, where she instantly swallows it.

I will let her enjoy some supervised foray in the free fly area later, and, see how she appears to manage and or to use her Wings.


I think ( I know ) she Slept-like-a-Rock...


I think I did too...


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Wow, I guess it is baby bird season, huh? 

That's great- I hope she enjoys the free time.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think little Starling Hen is sick.

They had a good breakfast this morning, and have been sleeping since.

Poops are being made alright, and, looked good-enough last night, but, the over night poops appear to show some spent leucocytes in the Urates, and a flat-paint-like Urate consistency.

I am used to Pigeons and Doves, but, will construe these things for this Youngster, same as I would for them, so...started them on some meds.

I might go to 'Starlingtalk' and post a few questions about this there.


Quite warm here today indoors here ( am sweating, anyway), and, I just held the little Hen and her Legs and Feet were quite cold...so, got the Heating Pad set up and arranged...and, we shall see from here.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

It seems like I'm one for finding sick babies.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

'Ground Babys' are usually sick Babys...


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

That really sucks. >:c


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, shoot...little Starling Hen did not make it.

She was in good spirits this morning, ate well, chirping nicely for me to feed her, enjoyed her food, but I could see her Urates were indicating infection somewhere in her system, so, started some meds, and, anyway, after breakfast, she just slept all day, did not want to eat or be touched, and, just peacefully faded away come evening.

I do not know what the illness was, other than, my guess was Canker and maybe some Bacterial also...and, it was for these that the meds were directed.


----------



## Haleh (May 9, 2011)

Awhhh, that really sucks. 

I know that being with you, though, she had the best chance she could have had. I'm still really sorry that that had to happen. :/


----------

